# ecran super lumineux



## dvd (31 Mai 2005)

je vous fait part de mon experience.
j'ai un ami pciste qui a acheté un pc portable sony vaio (vous savez, celui qui est beige/noir, pas mal par ailleurs)

je ne connaissais pas ce modèle. on a été à la fnac et j'ai été vraiment très impressionné par la qualité de l'écran (ultra lumineux, couleurs chatoyantes..) bref du bon.

j'ai eu l'occasion d'utiliser le pc pour visionner un dvd et je dois reconnaitre que c'était bluffant largement au dessus de mon ibook.. car c'est un gain impressionnant au niveau de la qualité de l'affichage.

j'espère qu''apple nous sortira des ecran de ce genre pour ses prochains portables


----------



## daffyb (31 Mai 2005)

Ne pas oublier que l'écran de l'ibook (machine à 1000 euros) arrive à la cheville de celui d'un PowerBook 
Néanmoins, j'admets que certains VAIO ont des écrans bluffants (comme tu le dis)


----------



## Ptit-beignet (31 Mai 2005)

J'ai un iBook 12' et je dois dire que l'écran est quasiment la seule chose négative sur mon ordi. L'écran est pourri et si tu n'es pas en face, les couleurs ne sont pas uniformes


----------



## dvd (31 Mai 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier que l'écran de l'ibook (machine à 1000 euros) arrive à la cheville de celui d'un PowerBook
> Néanmoins, j'admets que certains VAIO ont des écrans bluffants (comme tu le dis)



iils ont la même qualité?? un powerbook c'est pas plus cher normalement??cela montre bien qu'apple nous prends pour des boeufs.. mais pour rien au monde je ne retournerais sur pc.. 

j'ai constaté,avec mon ibook, que lorsque je regarde un dvd, il suffit que je me decale de deux centimetres de l'axe pour que j'ai un effet mirroir (les couleurs bavent,c'est bizarre.) alors qu'avec le vaio, tout était nickel, meme lorsque je bougeais.. 

pour en revenir au thème, j'ai néanmoins constaté que pour le travail en pleine lumiere, c'était assez difficile car l'écran reflechissait toutes les lumières..


----------



## Tox (31 Mai 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iBook 12' et je dois dire que l'écran est quasiment la seule chose négative sur mon ordi. L'écran est pourri et si tu n'es pas en face, les couleurs ne sont pas uniformes


Je pense exactement la même chose de mon iBook : l'écran en est l'unique point faible !


----------



## redpifou (31 Mai 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je pense exactement la même chose de mon iBook : l'écran en est l'unique point faible !



Idem

De plus sur le mien les couleurs sont plus claires dans la partie basse, avec carrément un 'halo' blanc tout en bas :/


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> j'ai constaté,avec mon ibook, que lorsque je regarde un dvd, il suffit que je me decale de deux centimetres de l'axe pour que j'ai un effet mirroir (les couleurs bavent,c'est bizarre.) alors qu'avec le vaio, tout était nickel, meme lorsque je bougeais..



pareil... qd je compare au T42 (ibm) d'un pote... je suis dégouté...  
par contre hors de question de retourner sur pc...


----------



## macboy (31 Mai 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> pour en revenir au thème, j'ai néanmoins constaté que pour le travail en pleine lumiere, c'était assez difficile car l'écran reflechissait toutes les lumières..



je suis d'accord avec toi ces écrans lumineux (ex aussi les HP on a l'impression que c'est une vitre toute lisse)  sont vraiment inutilisable en bureautique
vriament bon pour regarder un DVD ds le noir... mais dans ce cas là vaut mieux acheter une TH HD avec un port DVI au lieu de travailler en cherchant la meilleure position de travail..
d'ailleurs ça ne consomme pas plus la "surbrillance"??


----------



## Soan (1 Juin 2005)

Je suis au japon en ce moment et 90% des laptops nouvelle génération (ceux qu'on trouve partout dans les magasins) ont des écrans miroirs très lumineux. Ca donne envie (d'autant plus qu'un de mes pixels vient de rendre l'âme) mais j'ai quand même vu UN mac équipé de ce genre d'écran, je crois bien que c'était un PB format familiale.... et il coûtait beaucoup beaucoup de yens...


----------



## poneyman (1 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier que l'écran de l'ibook (machine à 1000 euros) arrive à la cheville de celui d'un PowerBook


Pas sur la derniere generation en tout cas...


----------



## Tox (1 Juin 2005)

Soan a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au japon en ce moment et 90% des laptops nouvelle génération (ceux qu'on trouve partout dans les magasins) ont des écrans miroirs très lumineux. Ca donne envie (d'autant plus qu'un de mes pixels vient de rendre l'âme) mais j'ai quand même vu UN mac équipé de ce genre d'écran, je crois bien que c'était un PB format familiale.... et il coûtait beaucoup beaucoup de yens...


Croisons les doigts pour que les portables abandonnent rapidement le rétro-éclairage avec néon... On y gagnera en qualité !


----------



## cedricX (1 Juin 2005)

Salut,

J'ai un iBook 12'' 1Ghz et je dois dire que comme vous je trouvais les couleurs de l'écran vraiment minables... jusqu'au jour où j'ai réglé les couleurs comme décrit dans ce post ci-dessous. Depuis la différence est vraiment flagrante et les couleurs sont vraiment magnifiques.

Je vous conseille franchement de prendre 10-15 minutes pour faire ces réglages!

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93474


----------



## MacMadam (1 Juin 2005)

cedricX a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93474



Peux-tu me dire si ce programme fonctionne sur Tiger ? Merci


----------



## cedricX (1 Juin 2005)

Je crois me souvenir que j'avais fait les réglages lorsque j'étais encore sous Jaguar. Là je viens de lancer le programme et il démarre sans problème donc à priori je dirais qu'il fonctionne bien sous Tiger.

De toute façon ce programme n'a rien de dangereux pour le système. Tout ce qu'il fait c'est te créer un profil Colorsync que tu pourras choisir dans les préférences système -> moniteurs.


----------



## Tox (2 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> pareil... qd je compare au T42 (ibm) d'un pote... je suis dégouté...
> par contre hors de question de retourner sur pc...


C'est certain qu'en choisissant l'un des meilleurs portables du marché, tu risques l'écoeurement...  Bon, le prix n'est pas le même non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> C'est certain qu'en choisissant l'un des meilleurs portables du marché, tu risques l'écoeurement...  Bon, le prix n'est pas le même non plus.




wai, c'est bon en rajoutes pas... il est deja assez fier de son  portable comme ca...


----------



## darsh (3 Juin 2005)

Hello,

Bon, je viens de m'inscrire pour vous faire part de mon experience, rapport aux ecrans lumineux. Petite histoire (pas tres longue quand meme) :

Un jour, je pars chez mon cousin (le mangeur de Pommes, mais lui c'est du Gros, il fait pas dans le detail niveau technologie)  et chez lui, un pote du Japon de passage a Paris. Entre ses mains, un PB 17", jusque la rien d'exceptionnel, mon regard se deporte aussitot vers l'ecran, et d'un coup, comme un flash dans la tronche :rateau: , une photo en background d'une beauté, a tomber. Je m'approche plus pres et la, je me rends compte que c'est pas la photo qui est exceptionnellement belle, mais l'ecran en lui meme.
Forcement, je demande! 
Mah, c'est bien sur. 

Un ecran souple parfaitement taillé a la taille de l'ecran du PB ou iBook (toutes tailles) qui vient se "coller" (mais attention, ce n'est pas collant au sens collant du terme si vous voyez ce que je veux dire, c'est presque electro-statique) sur celui d'origine.

Si la procedure d'installation est parfaitement suivie, ca rend l'ecran ultra lumineux. Les couleurs sont magnifiques et franchement ... pour 40 euros ... ca vaut vraiment pas le coup de s'en priver!  
                  BONUS : j'oubliais, forcement, ca protege l'ecran d'origine. Vla une idee kelle est pas conne!!  

Bon, par contre, j'ai fait une petite recherche vite fait et personnellement, je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net concernant cet ecran - a part sur certains sites Japonnais meme. Du coup, comme mon cousin allait justement tailler une bavette avec les jap' la semaine d'apres, je lui en ai commandé un et je suis conquis!!!!  

PS : c'est vraiment un hasard, mais justement mon cousin doit repartir au Japon d'ici quelques jours. Peut etre que ca interresserait certaines personnes. Bon, je dis pas qu'il peut faire une commande groupée pour 50 personnes, mais une dizaine, ca doit etre possible. Enfin, moi ce que j'en dis!

Faites votre recherche vous meme et vous verrez bien. Par contre, je suis au boulot et j'ai franchement pas la marque du produit en tete et vu que tout etait en Japonnais, ca m'aide pas des masses mais je dirais quelque chose comme SANWA. ... une minute plus tard, c'est bien Sanwa mais je ne trouve pas l'ecran dans leur catalogue. 

Bref, a vos Google!

Pfiouuu, c'est fini. J'ecris rarement des posts aussi long d'habitude, j'suis epuise ... café? non, ben moi, je suis sorti.
A+

Darsh.


----------



## macarel (3 Juin 2005)

Ouf, je viens de faire ce 'faux?) calibrage, génial on dirai que j'ai un nouveau portable  
Merci pour le lien


----------



## Nobody (3 Juin 2005)

Comment fait-on sur un i.Book pour régler la luminosité comme décrit dans le tutorial de jo_6466: il n'y a pas de touche F14 et F15.


----------



## Nobody (3 Juin 2005)

Bon, comme je n'ai pas pu régler la luminosité et que je ne la trouve pas à mon gout, j'aimerais supprimer les réglages de ce logiciel Supercal.
Comment fait-on?

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bon, comme je n'ai pas pu régler la luminosité et que je ne la trouve pas à mon gout, j'aimerais supprimer les réglages de ce logiciel Supercal.
> Comment fait-on?
> 
> Merci de m'aider.



ba tu te sers des touches F1 et F2 pour l'ibook 

pour suprimer le reglage... tu vas dans preferences moniteur (dans preference systéme)
, puis couleur...


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bon, comme je n'ai pas pu régler la luminosité et que je ne la trouve pas à mon gout, j'aimerais supprimer les réglages de ce logiciel Supercal.
> Comment fait-on?
> 
> Merci de m'aider.


Etonnant que le rendu de ton écran ne se soit pas amélioré par cette manip?
Cela a du foirer quelque part ... attention qu'au dernier réglage le choix est totalement personnel et conditionne beaucoup le résultat final


----------



## Nobody (3 Juin 2005)

Ben oui, j'avais utilisé ces touches-là mais je pensais qu'il fallait d'autres fonctions pour le réglage de Supercal.

Merci pour la rapidité et l'efficacité de ton aide.


----------



## Nobody (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant que le rendu de ton écran ne se soit pas amélioré par cette manip?
> Cela a du foirer quelque part ... attention qu'au dernier réglage le choix est totalement personnel et conditionne beaucoup le résultat final



En réalité, je trouve la luminosité un peu faible à mon gout. Mais ça tient peut-être plus de ma dioptrie que de la qualité du logiciel.

Il n'empêche que je te remercie pour la qualité de ton tutorial.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

mwai, c'est bizare, j'ai un ecran bcp plus eclatant depuis, els couleurs sont pas fadase comme avant...


----------



## darsh (4 Juin 2005)

ca interresse personne ce que je dis??? Vos reglages arriveront jamais a la cheville de mon ecran SANWA. Bon weekend ensoleillé.

Ciao - pas question que je reste devant le mac par ce beau temps. Bon debat!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

darsh a dit:
			
		

> ca interresse personne ce que je dis??? Vos reglages arriveront jamais a la cheville de mon ecran SANWA. Bon weekend ensoleillé.
> 
> Ciao - pas question que je reste devant le mac par ce beau temps. Bon debat!!!


Sûr que ça pourrait nous interesser mais on ne le trouve pas en Belgique ou en France et Sanwa est une marque de modélisme alors ???


----------



## darsh (4 Juin 2005)

Marque de modelisme : WHAT??
Possible, tu me diras. Enfin en attendant :

Sanwa sur Amazon 

Je suis pas un mytho, môa, Monsieur! Par contre, je te l'accorde, Amazon ne livre pas en Europe, du coup on peut toujours se gratter pour commander. Donc, je proposais a certains si ca pouvait les interresser. Perso, moi, j'en reprends un ... pour plus tard.

Bon dia.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

darsh a dit:
			
		

> Marque de modelisme : WHAT??
> Possible, tu me diras. Enfin en attendant :
> 
> Sanwa sur Amazon
> ...


Mais je te crois Darsh ... je suis sûr que tu dis vrai
Le film n'est pas trop épais? ... il n'y a pas de paralaxe provoquant un effet de dédoublement des caractères lorsque l'on regarde de coté?
On peut éventuellement revnir en arrière et le "décoller" sans avoir abimé l'écran d'origine?
Tu es de quelle région?

Merci d'avance pour tes réponses


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

Maintenant que j'y pense ce genre de produit se vend aussi à la Fnac! ... 

On le trouve sous forme de feuilles A4 et sont destinées à protéger les écrans de Palm,GSM, game-boy .. etc ...
C'est pas donné mais je pense qu'il apporte l'effet recherché que décrit Darsh
J'irai m'informer ..


----------



## darsh (5 Juin 2005)

en fait, c'est ca le hic. tu en trouves facilement pour palm et console portable mais aucun pour ecran d'ordi. Mais si tu en trouves a la fnac, alors la, je dis tres fort et j'y vais direct. Moi, je suis placé juste devant la Fnac St Lazare et je suis persuadé qu'ils n'en ont pas.

D'ailleurs, je comprends pas qu'il n'y ait pas un marché pour ca.


----------



## darsh (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je te crois Darsh ... je suis sûr que tu dis vrai
> Le film n'est pas trop épais? ... il n'y a pas de paralaxe provoquant un effet de dédoublement des caractères lorsque l'on regarde de coté?
> On peut éventuellement revnir en arrière et le "décoller" sans avoir abimé l'écran d'origine?
> Tu es de quelle région?
> ...


 Au fait, j'ai pas repondu aux questions : 
- film en effet pas trop epais. Decollable a volonté et apparement n'abimant pas (oui, a un moment, je n'avais pas remarqué une bulle et du coup, j'ai du en decoller une bonne partie et l'ecran s'en va tres bien.
- Vite fait, Wikipedia ... paralaxe ... non, non, pas de paralaxe (dans Wiki.. lol) mais j'imagine que non, je n'ai aucune deformation si c'est ce que tu entends par la. Les couleurs en jettent grâââve. Quand tu mattes une video, tu as l'impression d'etre devant une TV 100hertz - c'est hyper net.
De plus, je dirais que pour un 14pouces, c'est excellent, puisque tout le monde le sait, la matrice est la meme sur le 12 et 14pouces, du coup pas moyen de monter la resolution et tres vite, on remarque les polices pas terrible. Avec l'ecran, c'est fichetrement amoindri (en tout cas, moi, je trouve, c'est peut etre tres subjectif)
- Pas de dedoublement de caractere non plus.
Je vous le dis, c'est parfait!!!!


Voila. A+
Darsh.


----------



## puffade (5 Juin 2005)

darsh a dit:
			
		

> Marque de modelisme : WHAT??
> Possible, tu me diras. Enfin en attendant :
> 
> Sanwa sur Amazon
> ...




Moi je serais assez intéressé. ça existe pour les 12"? et est-ce que le changement est vraiment important. Si oui, pour 40 Euros, je suis prêt à investir par ton intermédiaire.


----------



## tedy (5 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
je serai intéressé aussi par un 12" et peut être même un 14" faut que je vois avec ma dame :rose:

As-tu des photos à nous montrer???


----------



## tedy (5 Juin 2005)

Alors pour le rendu...

Voila ce qu'on trouve sur leur site (c'est vu de loin...  )





Et le site c'est ici:
http://www.sanwa.co.jp/product/syohin.asp?code=LCD-IB141K&mode=pack&cate=


----------



## tedy (5 Juin 2005)

Y a-t-il un traducteur?????

La je comprends rien du tout...


----------



## tedy (5 Juin 2005)

Bon bas d'après ce que je viens de voir et que je crois avoir compris sur le site de sanswa....  


Ce n'est dispo que pour:   Powerbook 15" et iBook 14"


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Bon bas d'après ce que je viens de voir et que je crois avoir compris sur le site de sanswa....
> 
> 
> Ce n'est dispo que pour:   Powerbook 15" et iBook 14"


Il y a le cutter ou les ciseaux ..


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> Moi je serais assez intéressé. ça existe pour les 12"? et est-ce que le changement est vraiment important. Si oui, pour 40 Euros, je suis prêt à investir par ton intermédiaire.


Moi aussi mais j'habite la Belgique et Tedy la France sans doute ... dommage


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

en faisant une recherche sur ggogle sur l'appelation  LCD-121KA on tombe sur des sites japonais (malheureusement) avec des photos plus explicatives  
http://www.sanwa.co.jp/product/syohin.asp?code=LCD-121KA&cate=3
http://www.sanwa.co.jp/product/syohin.asp?code=LCD-IB121K&mode=main

et sur ce site on s'appercoit qu'il existe des versions de ce film pour toutes sortes d'écrans pas forcément de portables
http://auction.woman.excite.co.jp/dap/sv/shop/2199923/tv_filter


----------



## darsh (6 Juin 2005)

Bon, vite fait. Apparemment, ca existe dans pas mal de format et maitnenant, mon cousin sait ou il peut en trouver facilement la bas. 
Sinon, je vais tenter de faire une photo ce soir et vous la filez ensuite. Je sais pas trop ce que ca peut donner mais bon.

Autrement, c'est en effet exactement le package que j'avais entre les mains. Et en fait, le truc important, c'est que l'ecran soit absolument nickel avant de mettre le film. 
L'astuce etant de mettre de l'eau chaude a couler dans une salle de bain, de bien fermer les portes, laisser la vapeur d'eau monter et redescendre avec toutes les particules qui sont dans l'air. Du coup, l'air est nettoyé de pas mal de saloperie.
Ensuite, etre calme, bien caller le mac pour que l'ecran soit a plat sur une table par exemple et avec une carte de credit (bien lisse sur une tranche) bien appliquer le film sur les coins de l'ecran et eviter les bulles.
C'est assez stressant mais ca vaut vraiment le coup.

Pour ceux qui seraient vraiment interressés, mon email : darshtrash@yahoo.fr et je vous mets directement en relation avec mon cousin.

PS : franchement, le decouper serait une mauvaise idee, je pense. A part peut etre avec du matos de professionel.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (6 Juin 2005)

Il est vrai que je suis très déçu de l'écran sur mon PowerBook 12" rev.C.

Les DVDs? C'est assez marrant en plein écran. Soit on se passe de la partie supérieure, soit le bas est passé à la javel.

Niveau jeu, WOW en l'occurence, c'est assez comique également. Le jeu gère le jour et la nuit.
En plein écran lors de la journée, la luminosité est semblable à celle de nuit.
Du coup, la nuit tombée, je suis quasi forcé de passer en mode fenêtre. Et là, c'est comme s'il faisait jour.

Et même pour la bureautique, on repassera. Par exemple, là, on dirait que le fond de MacGé est en dégradé "orange agressif" vers "orange pâle".

Pour une machine de ce prix, censée être destinée aux pros... Ca fait tâche.

Après, effectivement, c'est une belle bête.


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2005)

C'est incroyable ce que tu dis-là...

Nous avons regardé plusieurs DVD sur mon iBook 12" et franchement, l'image est nette et uniforme sur toute la surface de l'écran. Je trouve même les couleurs très bonnes. Bon, bien sûr, je n'ai peut-être pas les mêmes points de comparaison que toi mais comparé à ma télé 100Hz par exemple, je trouve le résultat excellent pour un écran dont j'ai lu beaucoup de critiques négatives.

L'écran des PB n'est-il pas censé être supérieur à celui des iBooks?


----------



## meldon (6 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> L'écran des PB n'est-il pas censé être supérieur à celui des iBooks?



Les deux 12" partagent le même écran et donc leur défaut.


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2005)

D'accord. Est-ce à partir des 15" que la qualité d'écran n'est plus la même sur les PB?


N'empêche qu'à qualité d'écran égale alors, je n'ai pas constaté ce que lepseudoquetutentapes (j'adore!) a remarqué sur son PB.


----------



## tedy (6 Juin 2005)

Encore une question bête...:rose: 
Ave le film appliqué sur l'écran, est-ce que ça pose pas des problemes de reflets en extérieur???


----------



## darsh (6 Juin 2005)

Si, c'est vrai, mais finalement, ca contribue aussi a le trouver beau, cet ecran. Mais ca ne gene en rien.
J'ai fait un peu de montage video la semaine derniere et j'etais dans le jardin, a l'ombre mais avec un temps merveilleux et c'etait tout a fait lisible.

Euh, au fait, Tedy, ton pano en signature, il a ete fait avec Autostich?

A+


----------



## tedy (7 Juin 2005)

darsh a dit:
			
		

> Si, c'est vrai, mais finalement, ca contribue aussi a le trouver beau, cet ecran. Mais ca ne gene en rien.
> J'ai fait un peu de montage video la semaine derniere et j'etais dans le jardin, a l'ombre mais avec un temps merveilleux et c'etait tout a fait lisible.
> 
> Euh, au fait, Tedy, ton pano en signature, il a ete fait avec Autostich?
> ...


 
Ok mais est-ce plus genant qu'avec l'ecran d'origine?
Parceque moi le portable je vais l'utiliser en extérieur... 



			
				darsh a dit:
			
		

> Euh, au fait, Tedy, ton pano en signature, il a ete fait avec Autostich?


Sinon pour le pano je l'ai fait avec Photostich de canon... Un régal ce logiciel il fait tout tout seul.
Mais pour un panorama réussi mieu vaut avoir un pied, car sinon ça rend moyen vu qu'il se calle automatiquement en fonction de l'arriere plan.
Dans le cas d'un pano de monragne il va se caler sur le relief en arriere plan si c'est fait à la main et que tu monte et dessend suivant les photos...ton pano fera de meme !!!
Voila j'arrete la mon hors sujet


----------



## darsh (7 Juin 2005)

Le probleme avec l'ecran d'origine, c'est qu'a l'exterieur, tout devient tres pale, quasi blanc partout. La, je trouve toujours un angle ou c'est tout a fait utilisable. 
Sinon, j'ai fait 2 photos hier mais ca lui rend pas franchement hommage. Je vais les uploader quand meme mais ca ne rend pas comme ca en vrai, je peux vous rassurer.

Sinon, re-vite-fait, ton pano est tres sympa mais je remarque un chagement de ton sur la droite du pano, certainement la derniere photos. Le logiciel dont je te parlais est aussi tout a fait remarquable mais malheureusement pas sous macos. Si certains ont toujours un PC, je vous conseille d'essayer Autostich, qui est aussi vraiment une merveille. Travail remarquable sur des photos vraiment pas professionnelles (c'est a dire prise a la main sans trepier - allez, hop, je vais en uploader une aussi) 

A toute .
Darsh


De retour : 
http://img83.echo.cx/img83/2923/p10100477hm.jpg
Je suis decu, la photo est prise de trop pres, du coup, on voit beaucoup de choses qu'on ne voit pas a l'utilisation. Je pense que c'est comme prendre en photo une tele allumée, on voit les pixels si on zoome beaucoup. Enfin, merde!!


Sinon, mes petits panos a moi pris a la Defense juste pour info (donc faits avec Autostich)
http://img83.echo.cx/img83/6549/cadrepanodecoteresize7dj.jpg
http://img83.echo.cx/img83/8959/cadreesplanaderesize8hn.jpg

Sympa, non?!

Petite pub : http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html
Pour le moment gratuit, mais risque bien un jour de voir sa licence se faire la malle.

A+


----------



## tedy (7 Juin 2005)

Sans flash je pense que ça ira pour l'écran...  

Pour le pano c'est normal...Je l'ai fait à la main la prise de vue et j'en ai sauté une :rose: 
C'est ça la différence de ton...


----------



## darsh (7 Juin 2005)

Pour ma decharge, pas de flash sur la photo - du coup, y a du grain un peu partout et la photo est legerement jaune - bref, pas terrible!


----------



## tedy (7 Juin 2005)

Bon franchement ça a l'air pas mal du tout!!!

en meme temps quand on prend un ecran ça fait presque toujours ça.... 
Sympa tes panos surtout la deuxième...

Ton cousin il a pas des prix si on en prend plusieurs???
et c'est combien exactement?

EDIT: Sur amazon c'est 16 ¤
a si on pouvait le commander sur amazon japon.......:hein:


----------



## darsh (7 Juin 2005)

Bon, je vous cache pas qu'il va pas faire ca pour vos beaux yeux. Quand je dis 40euros, c'est pas le "vrai" prix. Si vous avez fait une petite conversion du prix en Yens vu sur Amazon.co.jp, vous remarquerez que ca coute pas plus de 20euros. Mais lui, c'est un loup! et en plus, en ce moment, les affaires marchent pas tres bien pour lui donc ...
... donc ... rien. Il n'a pas de "prix" mais juste un service qu'il peut nous rendre moyennant finance. Je pense que ca marche comme ca partout, non ?!
Apres, c'est a vous de voir. Je pense que c'est un produit formidable pour ma part. Comme je le disais, moi, je vais en reprendre un mais je n'en trouve nul part a commander donc ... cousin!


----------



## puffade (7 Juin 2005)

Ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est comment ce dispositif peut améliorer la luminosité. Peut-être que la lecture est beaucoup plus agréable en raison de l'état de surface mais je ne vois pas comment la luminosité peut-être améliorée.

Une petit test à effectuer très intéressant:

1- Achetez des feuilles transparentes destinés à la réalisation de cours en rétroprojection (les feuilles sur lesquelles on écrit avec des feutres indélébiles).
2- découpez en une sans la rayer au format de votre écran Ibook.
3- positionner là sur l'écran en la glissant très légèrement dans l'espace fin qui existe entre la dalle et le contour.
4- admirer le résultat et remerciez moi. ça vous donne exactement le même état de surface que celui des écrans de portable Sony (un effet miroir glaçé).

Globalement je pense qu'on doit arriver à un résultat similaire dans la solution japonaise proposée.
Tenez moi au courant.


----------



## darsh (7 Juin 2005)

Le TOP CLASSE, quoi :lol: ca risque de bailler de temps en temps quand meme.


----------



## puffade (12 Juin 2005)

darsh a dit:
			
		

> Le TOP CLASSE, quoi :lol: ca risque de bailler de temps en temps quand meme.




Non ça baille pas du tout si tu l'ajustes correctement. Prévoir environ 1 mm de plus en largeur et longueur par rapport à la taille de l'écran afin de pouvoir le faire glisser en le bord de l'écran et les marges. Je trouve que ça améliore vraiment la lecture.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> Non ça baille pas du tout si tu l'ajustes correctement. Prévoir environ 1 mm de plus en largeur et longueur par rapport à la taille de l'écran afin de pouvoir le faire glisser en le bord de l'écran et les marges. Je trouve que ça améliore vraiment la lecture.


Pas trop difficile à enfiler sous les marges? 
Ca améiore à quel point de vue? ... contraste? ... impression de netteté? ..


----------



## puffade (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop difficile à enfiler sous les marges?
> Ca améiore à quel point de vue? ... contraste? ... impression de netteté? ..




J'ai l'impression que ça améliore le contraste et les couleurs apparaissent du coup moins délavées, les images plus nettes. Mais c'est un avis personnel. Essayez et donnez moi votre avis car tout cela est toujours assez subjectif.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (13 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est incroyable ce que tu dis-là...
> 
> Nous avons regardé plusieurs DVD sur mon iBook 12" et franchement, l'image est nette et uniforme sur toute la surface de l'écran. Je trouve même les couleurs très bonnes. Bon, bien sûr, je n'ai peut-être pas les mêmes points de comparaison que toi mais comparé à ma télé 100Hz par exemple, je trouve le résultat excellent pour un écran dont j'ai lu beaucoup de critiques négatives.
> 
> L'écran des PB n'est-il pas censé être supérieur à celui des iBooks?



Pour les films et la bureautique, je suis assez dur, il est vrai.

Concernant Worlf Of Warcraft, la différence saute vraiment au yeux. Les couleurs n'ont rien à voir en mode fenêtre (centrée) et plein écran. D'ailleurs, la nuit, je joue en mode fenêtre pour une meilleure visibilité :mouais:

Edit:

Déjà, j'aime pas le 100Hz en téléviseur. Ensuite, la galette comme le lecteur jouent beaucoup. Donc bon... Ca reste sympa pour mater un film au lit en amoureux. Mais certainement pas pour apprécier les subtilités d'une image DVD de qualité.


----------



## yobidou (4 Août 2005)

Je voudrai savoir ce que vous me conseiller (ou plutot à ma copine c'est moi qui l'a fait 
switcher    ).
Elle veut prendre un ibook mais a l'heure du choix  :mouais:  c'est la question de l'écran qui pose problème.
Lequel choisir vu qu'il ont la même résolution (+gros pixel sur le 14")? 
et question luminosité le 12" me parait un peu merdique mais je n'ai pas vu le 14


----------

